# Vdub Shirts for sale, Pics inside, $12/each FREE SHIPPING



## 808wolfsburg (Mar 2, 2012)

New Vw designs for you to choose from please specify what size you need Small,Medium,Large or Extra Large. White T- shirt is Brand new and of the Highest Quality. Only 12.00 each shirt. New designs always being added.


Email
[email protected]



Multiple orders
If you need more then 1 custom t shirt or different sizes etc. Please contact me.

Shipping
FREE shipping to anywhere in the usa! Sorry no international Shipping.


----------

